# How to prevent uber insurance fraud?



## justice2019 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi guys,

I know that neighbor guys are going to order an uber and then hit uber car with another one to get compensation from health insurance (about 100k, so not a small amount). I really against of such kind of illegal fraud actions. How can I let Uber know what's going to happen? Even if that happened and investigation will start, they will just need to check phone calls of those guys and found out that everything was planned before.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Get a dash cam


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

call the cops from a payphone 
don't use your name


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

justice2019 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that neighbor guys are going to order an uber and then hit uber car with another one to get compensation from health insurance (about 100k, so not a small amount). I really against of such kind of illegal fraud actions. How can I let Uber know what's going to happen? Even if that happened and investigation will start, they will just need to check phone calls of those guys and found out that everything was planned before.


How are they going to get the drivers that come to agree with it?

Even if I was up for some felony activity, I wouldn't do it for a stranger, or anyone other than the absolute CLOSEST of friends, on the promise of money that may take 5+ years to show up? IF the scam isn't discovered and charges pressed? What happens if they don't want to pay you?


----------



## justice2019 (Jun 22, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> How are they going to get the drivers that come to agree with it?
> 
> Even if I was up for some felony activity, I wouldn't do it for a stranger, or anyone other than the absolute CLOSEST of friends, on the promise of money that may take 5+ years to show up? IF the scam isn't discovered and charges pressed? What happens if they don't want to pay you?


Uber driver is theirs friend and the other guy who is going to hit them also known person.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

justice2019 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that neighbor guys are going to order an uber and then hit uber car with another one to get compensation from health insurance (about 100k, so not a small amount). I really against of such kind of illegal fraud actions. How can I let Uber know what's going to happen? Even if that happened and investigation will start, they will just need to check phone calls of those guys and found out that everything was planned before.


Uber won't care about insurance fraud. Only insurance company care those things. If you want, should call Uber insurance company and talk about this. They will hire fraud investigator and send those responsible in jail.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

this is clearly a police matter.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

justice2019 said:


> Uber driver is theirs friend and the other guy who is going to hit them also known person.


Hello;

My name is SEAL Team 5 and I'm with the UP Conspiracy Investigation Dept. I must warn you that your continual posting and encouragement of illegal activity must be reported immediately. We have forwarded your email and IP Address along with your details of an insurance scheme to the U.S. Dept of Justice for further investigation.

An investigator named John Durham will soon be contacting you wanting a deposition. Please be truthful in all proceedings as you are now on the U.S. watch list for monetary gain through conspiracy to committ insurance fraud. We must inform you that this crime is punishable by a fine of no more than $250,000 and/or 20 years imprisonment for each occurrence.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> How are they going to get the drivers that come to agree with it?
> 
> Even if I was up for some felony activity, I wouldn't do it for a stranger, or anyone other than the absolute CLOSEST of friends, on the promise of money that may take 5+ years to show up? IF the scam isn't discovered and charges pressed? What happens if they don't want to pay you?


Probably not going to ask. Probably going to hit the Uber from the side so hopefully only get 50/50 liability, hope uber driver doesnt have dash cam, $500 deduction on their personal car and him as a pax is covered up to 1kk liability with his neck hurting after impact. So if he gets a 100k payout, hr csn cover buddies $500 deductible and a few extra bills to cover his higher premium unless he has accident forgiveness.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Normally I'm against fraud and felonies but the way Uber ****s everyone else, in this instance I say go for it. Hope they get a good payout


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> Normally I'm against fraud and felonies but the way Uber @@@@s everyone else, in this instance I say go for it. Hope they get a good payout
> 
> View attachment 330708


Sure! Greeaat payout! 'Cause this plan is one no insurance company has EVER seen before, and we all know no one that's part of s crew ever "cracks" and gives everyone else up to reduce or eliminate consequences, right, Sammy-the-Bull?

https://statelaws.findlaw.com/new-jersey-law/new-jersey-insurance-fraud-laws.html


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Sure! Greeaat payout! 'Cause this plan is one no insurance company has EVER seen before, and we all know no one that's part of s crew ever "cracks" and gives everyone else up to reduce or eliminate consequences, right, Sammy-the-Bull?
> 
> https://statelaws.findlaw.com/new-jersey-law/new-jersey-insurance-fraud-laws.html


The genius is using Uber, which technically means its a random person that has a large liability coverage. If I were these guys, I wouldnt bother finding a friend that does uber. Get a real driver and just hit him. Full deniability. Friend hitting another friend, they can put two and two together but hitting a random uber driver? Less likely to be caught. Lol.


----------



## justice2019 (Jun 22, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hello;
> 
> My name is SEAL Team 5 and I'm with the UP Conspiracy Investigation Dept. I must warn you that your continual posting and encouragement of illegal activity must be reported immediately. We have forwarded your email and IP Address along with your details of an insurance scheme to the U.S. Dept of Justice for further investigation.
> 
> An investigator named John Durham will soon be contacting you wanting a deposition. Please be truthful in all proceedings as you are now on the U.S. watch list for monetary gain through conspiracy to committ insurance fraud. We must inform you that this crime is punishable by a fine of no more than $250,000 and/or 20 years imprisonment for each occurrence.


Hey, I just asked guys how to correctly report about future fraud and now I'm in blames list? That's how it works?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

justice2019 said:


> Hey, I just asked guys how to correctly report about future fraud and now I'm in blames list? That's how it works?


Yup, good guys finish last...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

justice2019 said:


> Hey, I just asked guys how to correctly report about future fraud and now I'm in blames list? That's how it works?


Have you been watching the news for the past 2 1/2 years? This is the New America. You're guilty till proven innocent.


----------



## justice2019 (Jun 22, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Have you been watching the news for the past 2 1/2 years? This is the New America. You're guilty till proven innocent.


Ok so based on your logic, you are talking to me thus you are also can be involved and guilty. Everyone in this group should be checked. Alert!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Yup, good guys finish last...


Remember folks, there is one true fact in life: NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Have you been watching the news for the past 2 1/2 years? This is the New America. You're guilty till proven innocent.


Hell, a cop can now have a [email protected], that has a violent rap sheet dozen of pages deep, try to kill him with a knife/gun and the cop shoots in self defense, killing the perp and the entire city burns and loots cus the poor innocent man was killed by a mean cop. New America!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

justice2019 said:


> Hey, I just asked guys how to correctly report about future fraud and now I'm in blames list? That's how it works?


Kinda. Prior knowledge of a crime being planned makes you an accessory to conspiracy if they don't actually do the crime, or to the crime itself if they do.

Unless you snitch, of course.

The very fact they told you means you're not dealing with the brightest bulbs in the chandelier. Someone will crack.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

justice2019 said:


> Ok so based on your logic, you are talking to me thus you are also can be involved and guilty. Everyone in this group should be checked. Alert!


Than God I'm a livery driver because if a member of a driving forum can't realize when I'm joking then I would starve to death as a comedian.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would report it to the police and give the name of the people.

Insurance fraud is easy to prove if you “predict” the accident.


----------

